
Banksy painting ‘self-destructs’ on podium in auction prank – Financial Times - wickedOne
https://www.ft.com/content/1c748f2e-c8ea-11e8-ba8f-ee390057b8c9
======
dredmorbius
[http://archive.is/E32rn](http://archive.is/E32rn)

~~~
wickedOne
[https://www.vice.com/en_au/article/yw9xgy/a-banksy-
painting-...](https://www.vice.com/en_au/article/yw9xgy/a-banksy-painting-
self-destructed-after-being-auctioned-for-dollar11-million-vgtrn)

------
anon7429
Banksy is my spirit animal.

